# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Du lịch không dành cho khách yếu tim - Du lịch New Zealand

## Meoluoi9x

*Bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm cảm giác mạnh khi đứng cách những con vật hoang dã chỉ trong gang tấc.*

Tour du lịch thú vị không dành cho khách "yếu tim" này được tổ chức tại công viên hoang dã Orana, thành phố Christchurch (New Zealand). Du khách tham gia sẽ phải “mặt đối mặt” với thú dữ bằng hình thức tháp tùng đội cho chúng ăn mồi.



Dĩ nhiên, du khách sẽ được đứng trong một chiếc xe ô tô có lồng sắt bảo vệ cùng với nhân viên của công viên. Khi xe tiến gần đến khu vực có thú dữ, các nhân viên sẽ cầm những tảng thịt chìa ra ngoài lồng sắt.


Bạn nên chuẩn bị máy ảnh sẵn sàng để khi những chú thú dữ vừa lao ra vồ mồi là bạn có thể bấm máy ngay. Tấm ảnh chụp cận cảnh một khuôn mặt hổ, báo, sư tử đang lao về phía mình để vồ mồi là cực kỳ ấn tượng. Tuy nhiên, cũng nên cân nhắc nếu bạn là người nhát gan và có bệnh về tim mạch.




_Theo xzone_

----------


## kohan

Nhìn sợ nhỉ. Mình cũng chả dám đi hix hix

----------

